# Want free months on your existing Scribd subscription?



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I made a post about Scribd on my web site a few months ago which is now the fifth result for the search "Scribd free trial" on Google and the first one which still has an active free trial link. Because of that, I get a lot of people using it. I get a free month of Scribd each time someone does.

My Scribd subscription is now paid up through 2019! I really want to spread the wealth on this for kboarders who also use Scribd. So, if you give me your free trial link, I'll put it in the post in place of mine for a while so that you can get all those free months.

To find out if you have the "Read for Free" option so that you can get free months (I think only people who pay by credit card have it), you need to access your profile menu and choose the "Read for Free" option. There will be a link there that you need to give me so I can put it on my web page instead of mine.

You can just post your link in this thread. The only thing I ask is that you let me know how many free months you got while your link was active. If I have more than one taker, I'll change it out every month so that everyone has a chance. Like I said, at this point, you'd be earning around an entire year free with just a month in the post. That could change, obviously, but it hurts nothing to try, right?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Scribd and I'm game. Hope this is the correct link, and thanks for the offer! https://www.scribd.com/g/42xzdh


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> I love Scribd and I'm game. Hope this is the correct link, and thanks for the offer! https://www.scribd.com/g/42xzdh


I'll get your link onto that page right now! Here's hoping it works out for you.

Your name as you have it listed on Scribd for your profile will show as the person who invited them. I find that you will only get an email about someone signing up inconsistently, but you can see all sign ups from the Read for Free link in your Scribd account.

The page it is on is here:

http://faeunbound.com/read-the-series-for-free-from-scribd-free-trial-link/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much!  I see you have at least a couple of sites - which one is the link on?  A site/blog where books and book-related topics are discussed always interests me.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Thanks so much! I see you have at least a couple of sites - which one is the link on? A site/blog where books and book-related topics are discussed always interests me.


Looks like I was updating my post while you were posting - I put the link in my previous post now, since I thought you might like to see where it's at. It's on one of the pages for my YA series site:

http://faeunbound.com/read-the-series-for-free-from-scribd-free-trial-link/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice!  Will keep my fingers crossed - I have a good-sized list on Scribd of books to read or listen to (sadly it looks like some will expire before I get to them). I love Scribd and hope it survives, but these changes coming make me wonder about its future. 

Anyway...thanks so much!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Nice! Will keep my fingers crossed - I have a good-sized list on Scribd of books to read or listen to (sadly it looks like some will expire before I get to them). I love Scribd and hope it survives, but these changes coming make me wonder about its future.
> 
> Anyway...thanks so much!


And last night, I got another sign up. I hope that the page I put yours on is where the majority of them are coming from. I do have a my link in a couple of places I can't control, I guess you'll find out soon enough.

To me, the changes say Scribd is trying to have a future. The moves that brought the Harlequin readers and unlimited audiobooks on the site were destined to fail. But I also love Scribd and used to pay for my subscription and would again, if they declared my free months invalid for some reason. While I read a lot of indie books, I also read a lot of traditionally published books, and I particularly like their nonfiction options. I can get huge amounts of research done there.

You are welcome, here's hoping it gets you some freeness!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I did get an email and see in my settings that that I have an additional month now (at least I think I do based on when I signed up for a year last December when they offered the full year for half-price).  I also put that link on my Facebook page but I didn't have much faith it would net me any extra time.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> I did get an email and see in my settings that that I have an additional month now (at least I think I do based on when I signed up for a year last December when they offered the full year for half-price). I also put that link on my Facebook page but I didn't have much faith it would net me any extra time.


I'm glad to hear it. I find that I don't get an email every time, but if you go into the "Read For Free" section from the profile menu, it shows how many free months you've gotten and when they're credited. It looks like my page is about to fall off the top hits on google, but hopefully it will still get enough that you can grab a bunch of free time before it does. I really wish I'd thought of doing this sooner, so I could have spread the wealth a little wider


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to update - I'm up to 8 free months now!  Woohoo - thanks again!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Just to update - I'm up to 8 free months now! Woohoo - thanks again!


Hey, you're welcome. I wondered how you were doing.

If anyone else is interested, let me know, and I'll change it out once Meemo has a year banked up, if that's okay with you, Meemo?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely. And now I'm up to 9, by the way. 😀


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Absolutely. And now I'm up to 9, by the way. &#128512;


It's crazy!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for such a generous offer Jill! Here's my link: https://www.scribd.com/g/42wa2m


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Thank you for such a generous offer Jill! Here's my link: https://www.scribd.com/g/42wa2m





Andra said:


> Thank you for such a generous offer Jill! Here's my link: https://www.scribd.com/g/42wa2m


You're welcome, Andra. As soon as Meemo lets me know in this post that she's got her year, I'll update the article on my site with your link and let you know to start looking for the free months.

I'm quite enjoying being able to share the wealth 

Jill

You're welcome, Andra


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Up to 10 months now - shouldn't be long, Andra!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

And suddenly I'm at 14 months - oops!  The last couple of days have been crazy and I haven't been on Scribd at all.  Thanks again for "sharing the wealth", Jill - I'll be on the lookout for some way to pay it forward.  

So 14 months in 3 weeks for me!  Good luck, Andra - hope it goes at least as well for you, if not better!  Hope some other folks will take advantage as well.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome Meemo!
I used Scribd a lot more when it first came out.  The app was more basic and definitely easier to use than what they are doing now with all the sideways swiping to get to stuff...  and don't get me started on the idiotic 2-column layout in landscape that you cannot turn off.  And yes, I've asked about it every single time the app has updated since then.  I see no benefit in 2 columns on a 7-inch tablet, and I am not sure why the option to disable it is so difficult to put back in.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Awesome Meemo!
> I used Scribd a lot more when it first came out. The app was more basic and definitely easier to use than what they are doing now with all the sideways swiping to get to stuff... and don't get me started on the idiotic 2-column layout in landscape that you cannot turn off. And yes, I've asked about it every single time the app has updated since then. I see no benefit in 2 columns on a 7-inch tablet, and I am not sure why the option to disable it is so difficult to put back in.


You're all updated! Here's hoping you start to see free months piling up soon. Probably no more than a month before you've got a year under your belt. They don't seem to send an email every time you get a free month, but you can check them in your account profile under "Read for Free".

If anyone else wants to get in on lots and lots of free Scribd months, post your link and when Andra lets us know she has a year I'll update again.

Andra, do you use Scribd on a Kindle Fire tablet? Because I don't have two columns (or even the option for two columns). If you just have a generic Android tablet, I bet you could install the Kindle app because it's just an android app. Kindle owners have to get it from Scribd because its not in the Amazon app store. Have no idea why they didn't approve it 

That link is : https://www.scribd.com/mobile/app/kindle


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> And suddenly I'm at 14 months - oops! The last couple of days have been crazy and I haven't been on Scribd at all. Thanks again for "sharing the wealth", Jill - I'll be on the lookout for some way to pay it forward.
> 
> So 14 months in 3 weeks for me! Good luck, Andra - hope it goes at least as well for you, if not better! Hope some other folks will take advantage as well.


You're welcome! If Scribd is still alive and well a year from now, don't forget to check back for more free months.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jill Nojack said:


> You're all updated! Here's hoping you start to see free months piling up soon. Probably no more than a month before you've got a year under your belt. They don't seem to send an email every time you get a free month, but you can check them in your account profile under "Read for Free".
> 
> If anyone else wants to get in on lots and lots of free Scribd months, post your link and when Andra lets us know she has a year I'll update again.
> 
> ...


I have it sideloaded on my Fire HDx7 and installed from the app store on my Nexus 7. On both of them, when I turn the tablet sideways, I automatically get two columns of text. Maybe you still have an older version of the app? My Fire is a more recent acquisition. I've learned to deal with it, but I still don't like it.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Jill! If you are still sharing your website space, I'd love to take you up on your offer for some Scribd link visibility. I love Scribd and use it all the time. Here's my link: https://www.scribd.com/g/1cyu7x I'll keep an eye on this thread to see whether you're able to add my link to your site.

Thank you!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

EllisaBarr said:


> Hi Jill! If you are still sharing your website space, I'd love to take you up on your offer for some Scribd link visibility. I love Scribd and use it all the time. Here's my link: https://www.scribd.com/g/1cyu7x I'll keep an eye on this thread to see whether you're able to add my link to your site.
> 
> Thank you!


Absolutely, Ellisa! As soon as Andra let's us know when she has a year of free months stockpiled, then I will put your link up next. I expect it won't be much longer, but I haven't been looking at what kind of visitors that page has been getting. Hopefully, its popularity isn't decreasing significantly.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't see any activity right away, but I am now up to 5 months. Thanks again Jill!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> I didn't see any activity right away, but I am now up to 5 months. Thanks again Jill!


No problem. Glad to see the magic is still working.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am up to 11 now!


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jill thank you for this offer. Can I be added sometime in the future? My link is https://www.scribd.com/g/46azrj

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Jen200 said:


> Jill thank you for this offer. Can I be added sometime in the future? My link is https://www.scribd.com/g/46azrj
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Absolutely, Jen! Since Andra nearly has a year now, it is still only taking 3-4 weeks to store up a free year, so I should hopefully be able to put up your link in about a month after Elissa gets her turn.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jill, I hit a year over the weekend.  Please move on to the next person!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Jill, I hit a year over the weekend. Please move on to the next person!


Cool. Enjoy!

Ellisa, I've updated my site, so you're up next. Let me know once you have a year under your belt and then it will be Jen's turn.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks so much!  I'll keep an eye on how it goes and report back.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

So far so good!  I'm just about there.

One thing I wanted to note to anyone that takes Jill up on her generous offer, is Scribd changed their audiobook plan recently.  Now, instead of getting unlimited audiobooks, you get 1 credit each month, which amounts to 1 free audiobook.  After that you have to pay $9 for each audiobook.  With the referral system you get the free month which includes the 1 credit.  However, Scribd has (annoyingly) capped the number of credits you can stockpile at 6.  So if you like audiobooks, I suggest you choose a few to spend your credits on as you get them so you don't miss out on them.  You can see them under your account tab.

I'll post again in a few days when I reach the goal.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm finding the credits thing confusing, but I'm going to start using them so I don't lose them. 

And oddly I'm still picking up free months - I just went to check my credit balance and my free months balance updated and is up to 20. I don't even know how?!  I did at some point tweet about the free month thing but that was long ago. I posted on FB too, but again, long ago. But hey - I'll take them!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> I'm finding the credits thing confusing, but I'm going to start using them so I don't lose them.
> 
> And oddly I'm still picking up free months - I just went to check my credit balance and my free months balance updated and is up to 20. I don't even know how?! I did at some point tweet about the free month thing but that was long ago. I posted on FB too, but again, long ago. But hey - I'll take them!


I believe that what some people do is save the code and then just keep signing up over and over again with different email addresses. There are places on the web that tell people to do that. You could be seeing that effect.

It makes me sad to think that Scribd will probably be out of business before I use up my three free years. But being too generous with free trials / free incentive months is probably *why* they will be out of business, I reckon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, I suspect you're right on both points. I did the free trial almost two years ago, let that lapse, then I got a free 3-month subscription to beta test their app for the Kindle Fire, then last December they had a half-price offer if you signed up for an entire year so I paid $50, I believe, for a one-year subscription. Great for me, but not the best business model. And now I'm good for almost two more years. 

Makes me sad as well - wonder how Oyster is faring?  I'd always hoped for a Netflix-for-books type service, and I always recommend Scribd over Oyster or Kindle Unlimited, but a lot of Kindle owners aren't interested in anything other than KU because they don't want to read on a phone or tablet. Luckily that doesn't bother me, and I especially like using my little 6" Fire for Scribd books.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Ah, I suspect you're right on both points. I did the free trial almost two years ago, let that lapse, then I got a free 3-month subscription to beta test their app for the Kindle Fire, then last December they had a half-price offer if you signed up for an entire year so I paid $50, I believe, for a one-year subscription. Great for me, but not the best business model. And now I'm good for almost two more years.
> 
> Makes me sad as well - wonder how Oyster is faring? I'd always hoped for a Netflix-for-books type service, and I always recommend Scribd over Oyster or Kindle Unlimited, but a lot of Kindle owners aren't interested in anything other than KU because they don't want to read on a phone or tablet. Luckily that doesn't bother me, and I especially like using my little 6" Fire for Scribd books.


Oyster is gone. Google hired most of their staff and paid the investors a settlement to be able to do that. So, basically, Google bought Oyster and then shut it down.

I like KU, but it doesn't have the range of books I like to read, so it's a second place contender for me (although I currently do have a subscription - of course, at a time when I just lost most of my reading time). I read a lot of nonfiction, but the beefy kind that is published by trad publishers and experts in the field. KU just can't match that.

I have the base level Kindle, and I way prefer reading on my 7" Fire HD. I have been tempted by the Kobo Aura H2O, though. But nah, I'll just keep sticking my Fire in a freezer bag in the bath. Works just as well


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I (obviously) hadn't heard that about Oyster. Maybe those users will migrate to Scribd and give it a bit of a boost. I had a free Oyster subscription and did read a few books on there. I'll have to read up on that whole thing. I agree - Scribd has the major publishers on board which is what makes it much more attractive to me than KU.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Right after I posted I had a few dry days in a row but I got a couple signups this weekend so I'm ready to pass the torch. Thanks so much for sharing your link visibility and free months!!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

EllisaBarr said:


> Right after I posted I had a few dry days in a row but I got a couple signups this weekend so I'm ready to pass the torch. Thanks so much for sharing your link visibility and free months!!


You're welcome, Elissa. If Scribd is still around in a year, please come back for more 

Jen, you're up next. I updated the link and it should be active on the site in a few minutes after the cache preload completes.

I think you are the last person who has asked for a turn at getting the free months, so if anyone else is interested, there should be a slot opening up in 4-6 weeks again.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for adding me.  I have received 3 months free in the last 2 days.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am up to 12 months now if you have someone else on the list.  Thank you so much for this offer.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Jen200 said:


> Thanks for adding me. I have received 3 months free in the last 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you are the last one on the list, Jen. So, right now, the option is completely open for someone else to request this.

One thing I would note - if someone who doesn't have a Scribd subscription but has wanted to check it out happens on this thread, you can use one of the two month free trial links that are listed here. IMPORTANT: to be able to earn free months with a link, you have to sign up with a credit card when you use the free trial. If you sign up with paypal you won't a link available to share to earn free months.

I do not know if they are still letting new people who are signing up earn free months. But if they are, then you can post your free trial link for me and keep the subscription going for free.

If they are no longer giving new people signing up the ability to earn free months, then you still have a free trial for two months and have lost nothing!


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just to keep you up to date, I am paid up thru Mar 2019. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Jen200 said:


> Just to keep you up to date, I am paid up thru Mar 2019.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jen, I think I will move that back onto someone else's link. Thanks for letting me know (I am, too).

But seriously, no one else wants free Scribd for the next year or so?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If there are no other takers I'll gladly take a few more months, mostly for the audiobook credits. 😉 But hopefully someone else will jump on the train!  I do think a lot more readers here on Kboards would use Scribd if they could use it on an eInk reader, but just don't like reading on a backlit screen.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as Meemo. I'd love some link time for the audiobook credits if/when you don't have anyone else. I wish we could save them up!  I just used two credits for The False Prince series and another for We Have Always Lived in the Castle. Fantastic books!!  Thank you so much for giving me the opportunity to listen to them.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have used the credits for the Agatha Raisin, Hannah Swensen, and have started on the Amelia Peabody series in audiobooks.  Hopefully Scribd will stick around and  I will get to listen to them all.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay, I will put Meemo back for a month or so first, and then Elissa. I will try to remember to get to that tonight (I was actually going to do it last night)

Sigh. I have both a Scribd and KU subscription, and I have now lost all my reading time. Well, at least the Scribd one if free FOREVER


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, thanks!  Ellisa I was looking at the info on the Accounts page and it now says you can "accumulate up to 18 credits". I don't remember if that's what it always said, but there's a long list of audiobooks in my Scribd library that I'd like to read. Lee Child, Tess Gerritsen, Jodi Picoult, series and standalones. Will see if I can accumulate some more credits. Right now my daughter and I are both listening to Ready Player One and I'm enjoying it a lot.

Thanks again, Jill - hope you can get your reading time back on track - I know I need my reading time!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Great, thanks! Ellisa I was looking at the info on the Accounts page and it now says you can "accumulate up to 18 credits". I don't remember if that's what it always said, but there's a long list of audiobooks in my Scribd library that I'd like to read. Lee Child, Tess Gerritsen, Jodi Picoult, series and standalones. Will see if I can accumulate some more credits. Right now my daughter and I are both listening to Ready Player One and I'm enjoying it a lot.
> 
> Thanks again, Jill - hope you can get your reading time back on track - I know I need my reading time!


All updated! Enjoy the audiobooks.

I actually miscalculated and it will roll back to Andra next, then Elissa. Just let me know when you've had enough. If you hit your limit, it can always roll back around to you again in a few months so you can stock up again.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't particularly care for reading on my tablet instead of my e-ink kindle, but Scribd at least has some settings that I can change to make the experience less painful.  So I can turn down the brightness and change the colors of the font and the background.  Now if they would just give me the option to read in landscape mode with a single column of text...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra I don't remember whether I'm using the Scribd app specifically for the Fire downloaded from the Scribd website or the Android app downloaded from 1mobile.com - but I can get one column in landscape mode. In fact I don't see an option for changing to two columns. It might be a function of screen size - I have the HD6 (perfect size for me for reading books) and they may seem that screen size too small for two columns. At any rate, wherever you got your Scribd app, you might want to try the alternate version and see if that makes a difference. 

Thinking about it, I suspect I got my Scribd app from 1Mobile - I beta tested the version specifically for the Fire and didn't love it. They've definitely improved it since that first version, but I seem to remember that there were a couple more features in the regular Android version.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe you have the older version... I didn't think about alternate locations gor the app. I'll check out 1mobile to see if I can find the single column view there. Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay - I just peeked and I have 3 more months and 3 more credits.  I'll give it a couple of weeks or so - don't want to be greedy!  (Well, no more than I already am... )


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, Jill,  it's been two weeks and your site has racked up another free year for me and 18 credits. So back to Andra, I think?  And again, thanks so much, Jill!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool!  Thanks Meemo.
I just discovered a new to me series that has all the books on scribd


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Cool! Thanks Meemo.
> I just discovered a new to me series that has all the books on scribd


Andra, I have just updated the site, so your Scribd goodness should start rolling in soon.

Enjoy that new series!

Sigh. I still don't have any time to read. Here's hoping Scribd is still going strong a year from now when I get my reading time back.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Cool! Thanks Meemo.
> I just discovered a new to me series that has all the books on scribd


Ooh what's the series? I'm constantly checking Scribd and finding new stuff. And I do love series!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Gideon Oliver books by Aaron Elkins


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have asked 😉 very intriguing and I've added it to my ever-growing TBR list.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jill I'm up 10 more months so it will be someone else's turn shortly!
Thank you again for doing this.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jill Nojack said:


> I made a post about Scribd on my web site a few months ago which is now the fifth result for the search "Scribd free trial" on Google and the first one which still has an active free trial link. Because of that, I get a lot of people using it. I get a free month of Scribd each time someone does.
> 
> My Scribd subscription is now paid up through 2019! I really want to spread the wealth on this for kboarders who also use Scribd. So, if you give me your free trial link, I'll put it in the post in place of mine for a while so that you can get all those free months.
> 
> ...


I tried it and it kept asking for credit card. I hate that. If it's free for 2 months why ask for paypal or credit card in advance? Why not wait to see if I like the darn thing first? I really do hate that so I didn't do it.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Beatriz said:


> I tried it and it kept asking for credit card. I hate that. If it's free for 2 months why ask for paypal or credit card in advance? Why not wait to see if I like the darn thing first? I really do hate that so I didn't do it.


That's to make sure that you don't keep signing up for a free trial with a different email address every month. Scribd is a legit company. If you sign up with a credit card and then get on the free months gravy train with us, you would end up never paying them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jill Nojack said:


> That's to make sure that you don't keep signing up for a free trial with a different email address every month. Scribd is a legit company. If you sign up with a credit card and then get on the free months gravy train with us, you would end up never paying them.


You can probably get a visa gift card, put a few dollars on it and use that to sign up. That is how we get around the Apple requirement of a credit card on file to use the app store.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Jill I'm up 10 more months so it will be someone else's turn shortly!
> Thank you again for doing this.


I'll sort out the next person coming up over the weekend. Too lazy to look back in the thread right now to see who that is (finally have some reading time, so it's not getting wasted!)


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Jill - There's no rush, but to save you time scrolling back, I think I'm up next.

Enjoy your reading time!! We are driving 16 hours tomorrow and I think I'm going to give the Longmire books a listen and see if I like them. I've heard good things about them and I like the show.

Here's my link: https://www.scribd.com/g/1cyu7x

Thank you!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

EllisaBarr said:


> Hi Jill - There's no rush, but to save you time scrolling back, I think I'm up next.
> 
> Enjoy your reading time!! We are driving 16 hours tomorrow and I think I'm going to give the Longmire books a listen and see if I like them. I've heard good things about them and I like the show.
> 
> ...


Yeah! No scrolling time. That gave me an extra five minutes to read. Precious


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jill Nojack said:


> That's to make sure that you don't keep signing up for a free trial with a different email address every month. Scribd is a legit company. If you sign up with a credit card and then get on the free months gravy train with us, you would end up never paying them.


Okay. I understand it now. Thanks


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jill, whenever you get a chance, go ahead and switch over to someone else.  Thanks again.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Jill, whenever you get a chance, go ahead and switch over to someone else. Thanks again.


Eeek! Well, thank goodness for sleepless nights so that I can catch up the ol' to-do list. Elissa's info is now linked up.


----------



## Eve2020 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for the offer! This is my link  https://www.scribd.com/g/4zacij


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Eve2020 said:


> Thank you so much for the offer! This is my link  https://www.scribd.com/g/4zacij


Eve, I will put your link up in a week or so since I want to give Elissa the opportunity to earn some more time. If you don't see signups starting in about two weeks, please remind me that I need to update.

Jill


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Jill - Thanks for hooking me back up.  Things were pretty slow over the New Years weekend and I wondered if my link was still working, but I had a couple of signups so far this week, so hopefully people are signing up for memberships for their Christmas present e-readers.  I'm listening to Delirium today.  Such a guilty pleasure.  Sometimes I indulge in angsty teen dystopian romance.    Happy New Year!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

EllisaBarr said:


> Jill - Thanks for hooking me back up. Things were pretty slow over the New Years weekend and I wondered if my link was still working, but I had a couple of signups so far this week, so hopefully people are signing up for memberships for their Christmas present e-readers. I'm listening to Delirium today. Such a guilty pleasure. Sometimes I indulge in angsty teen dystopian romance.  Happy New Year!


You're welcome, glad to hear you're still enjoying the subscription. I'll pull it away from you next week, sadly. I am making good use of my KU subscription this month and will be reading/listening to some book called Outage that I downloaded last week that looked pretty good


----------



## Eve2020 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you Jill, but I just realize that link doesn't work. Please use my new link https://www.scribd.com/g/4z7gsh. Thank you once again


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Eve2020 said:


> Thank you Jill, but I just realize that link doesn't work. Please use my new link https://www.scribd.com/g/4z7gsh. Thank you once again


Eve, I have updated this with your link now. Please let me know when you have a year's worth of month's saved up and I will cycle around again to a previous participant (unless someone new joins the thread).

It's been taking one to two months to save up a year of free, so here's hoping you have that same success.


----------



## Eve2020 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you so much Jill!


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Jill Nojack said:


> You're welcome, glad to hear you're still enjoying the subscription. I'll pull it away from you next week, sadly. I am making good use of my KU subscription this month and will be reading/listening to some book called Outage that I downloaded last week that looked pretty good


I haven't stopped by here for a little while, but so much smiling when I did today! I hope you enjoy[ed] Outage. It didn't feel "real" to me until a year after I published it when I listened to the audio version. I thought the narrator did a great job. I kept telling my family "I wrote that!" 

And thanks so much for the extra link time! I'm still capped at 6 audio credits, but I used a couple as I got them so none went to waste. 2016 will be the year of suspense books.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

EllisaBarr said:


> I haven't stopped by here for a little while, but so much smiling when I did today! I hope you enjoy[ed] Outage. It didn't feel "real" to me until a year after I published it when I listened to the audio version. I thought the narrator did a great job. I kept telling my family "I wrote that!"
> 
> And thanks so much for the extra link time! I'm still capped at 6 audio credits, but I used a couple as I got them so none went to waste. 2016 will be the year of suspense books.


Books I am required to review for people keep getting in the way. So, I'm not very far into it. But I am enjoying it and have vacation next week, so all the books I've started and been unable to finish due to varisou other responsibilities are getting gone through next week. I'll be doing a lot of work on the house, so it's great to be able to switch back and forth between the written and the audio (although I actually prefer reading to listening) while I wash walls, etc.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Eve2020, I just wanted to let you know I am switching your link out because I have a friend IRL who asked to be part of this. I hope you've gotten quite a few signups over the past month (you got one from my friend at least!). Once he has a lot of signups, I'll come back to the thread for links.

I hope you got close to a year. If not, I can always put your link back for a while after my friend's time is up.

Jill


----------



## Eve2020 (Jan 3, 2016)

I just realized I've got a year already. Thank you so much Jill for your kindness.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Eve2020 said:


> I just realized I've got a year already. Thank you so much Jill for your kindness.


Excellent! Glad to hear it. Since I cycle through, I'll be coming back to you eventually since I change the link every couple of months. Enjoy your reading time!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill, you are so kind to manage this for everyone. I hope I can get in on the offer. I joined Scribd last December. I had three months free and decided to keep the service when it came time to pay. I also have Kindle Unlimited but I read more on Scribd. Anyway, here's my link: 
https://www.scribd.com/g/4zble9


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Jill, you are so kind to manage this for everyone. I hope I can get in on the offer. I joined Scribd last December. I had three months free and decided to keep the service when it came time to pay. I also have Kindle Unlimited but I read more on Scribd. Anyway, here's my link:
> https://www.scribd.com/g/4zble9


I was just about to ask if anyone wanted to try again.

Problematically, the friend who has the link right now says he hasn't gotten many free months, so the magic may be gone. However, I will get this updated, and you can let me know if it did you any good in a month or two.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Hi, Jill.  It has not yet been a month (more like 10 days) since you posted my link and I already have over 12 free months!  Thank you so much.  It seems the "magic" is still there so it's time to give someone else an opportunity.  Thank you again.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Hi, Jill. It has not yet been a month (more like 10 days) since you posted my link and I already have over 12 free months! Thank you so much. It seems the "magic" is still there so it's time to give someone else an opportunity. Thank you again.


Glad to hear that the link is still working for people. I have just put Elissa's link active again, and if people could let me know if they are still interested, I will get back on rotation from the front of the line again in a few weeks.

If you are just finding out about this opportunity and haven't had a turn yet, please let me know. New people get priority since it really doesn't take much time to get a free year so that I can move it to the next person.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for linking me back up Jill. I have had 3 or 4 sign ups so far and I'll let you know when I get to another year.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

It looks like referring a new subscriber no longer gives you a free audiobook credit, nor does it give a free Ebook credit. You get 1 audiobook and 3 ebooks once/month and that's it unless you pay for more. You can also accumulate 3 months' worth if you don't use them for a while. 

I'm still thankful for the free months but I'm going to miss those audiobook credits!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

EllisaBarr said:


> It looks like referring a new subscriber no longer gives you a free audiobook credit, nor does it give a free Ebook credit. You get 1 audiobook and 3 ebooks once/month and that's it unless you pay for more. You can also accumulate 3 months' worth if you don't use them for a while.
> 
> I'm still thankful for the free months but I'm going to miss those audiobook credits!


Too bad about the audiobooks. Well, at least there's the one per month free. And the rolling selection of ones that don't require a credit, although I haven't ever looked to see if there's anything good in there. I haven't got time to listen to the ones I already own at this point.

Glad to hear you are getting signups, though!

Jill


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I listened to a couple of the free books in both March and April, didn't see much in May (I think maybe there were one or two I have already). Bummer about no more new credits, I'll need to start using more of the ones I have though so I don't lose them. (Although really, they were free anyway, so geesh, Emily!!).


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

I have 11 sign ups already, so go ahead and switch it any time.  Thank you!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jill, do you still post Scribd links to your website? I have a huge pile of books in my library there so I can always use free extensions if I can get them. If you are, my link is still https://www.scribd.com/g/42xzdh; if not, thanks again for all the free months I got from your posting it previously!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> Jill, do you still post Scribd links to your website? I have a huge pile of books in my library there so I can always use free extensions if I can get them. If you are, my link is still https://www.scribd.com/g/42xzdh; if not, thanks again for all the free months I got from your posting it previously!


I do and I will! You may not get a lot of months anymore, but it's worth a try. I will post it now. Please let me know how things go with it.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how it goes as well.  My year is about up and I was going to cancel but if I can get a few free months I would reconsider.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  Thanks, I'll let you know!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It may also be worth noting (because I just realized this recently myself - some of y'all are probably more observant than I am!) even though we don't see the credits racking up like we once did (because they now limit how many we can accumulate at a time to up to 9 book credits and 3 audiobook credits), if you go below that 9 ebooks or 3 audiobooks, you'll get more credits when the next billing cycle rolls around (for me that's the 12th of the month).  I felt really dumb when I realized that - I was hoarding my credits thinking we didn't get them for the free months at all any longer, but apparently we do.  At least for now.  So I'm going to make sure I use enough credits each month so I can get my full complement of new monthly credits - so get myself down to a max of 6 book credits & 2 audiobooks.  Apparently I'm pretty greedy about books & (especially) audiobooks.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> I'd be interested to know how it goes as well. My year is about up and I was going to cancel but if I can get a few free months I would reconsider.


I would be happy to switch the link over to yours once Meemo has a few months.

Things have been slower in terms of earning months though, so there are no guarantees. I'm paid up until 2040, though. Heh. So, really, I don't need those free months.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill Nojack said:


> I would be happy to switch the link over to yours once Meemo has a few months.
> 
> Things have been slower in terms of earning months though, so there are no guarantees. I'm paid up until 2040, though. Heh. So, really, I don't need those free months.


Thank you, Jill.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe I have 4 free months since you put my link back up - my daughter also has the link on her BookTube channel page but I get at most one or two/month from that and this is 4 in the past week, so it's still working. I'll let you know when I get 12. 😉


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Meemo said:


> I believe I have 4 free months since you put my link back up - my daughter also has the link on her BookTube channel page but I get at most one or two/month from that and this is 4 in the past week, so it's still working. I'll let you know when I get 12. &#128521;


Thanks for letting me know! I'm glad to hear it's still working for you.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill Nojack said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm glad to hear it's still working for you.


Has Scribd changed their terms? I was updating some apps and noticed Scribd was one to be updated due to a change in their usage - no more subscriptions limiting to a certain number of books monthly. They now state members can read unlimited books, including audible books. I wish they would send emails to their members when major changes such as this happen.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Jun 9, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Has Scribd changed their terms? I was updating some apps and noticed Scribd was one to be updated due to a change in their usage - no more subscriptions limiting to a certain number of books monthly. They now state members can read unlimited books, including audible books. I wish they would send emails to their members when major changes such as this happen.


They are going to change their terms tomorrow. The update got out early.
https://the-digital-reader.com/2018/02/05/scribd-app-update-reveals-return-unlimited-reading/


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That is interesting.  I haven't been using scribd as much, partly because of the credits and partly because it's getting harder to find anything on there that I want to read.  Quite a few of the series that I follow no longer publish new titles on scribd.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow - I came on here to let Jill know I've got my 12 months and it's time to give the next person up a shot. And saw the news about Scribd going back to (almost) unlimited reading.  I wondered why I couldn't find the February Scribd Selects - now I know why.   Very happy about the switch back to unlimited reading.  

And thanks again, Jill!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Hope I can be next? My link is:

https://www.scribd.com/g/4zble9

Thank you, Jill!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Hope I can be next? My link is:
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/g/4zble9
> 
> Thank you, Jill!


Sorry, haven't visited kboards much lately, but I have now updated that for you, etexlady! Let me know when you've got 12 months saved up, and if there is anyone else who wants a go then, I will switch it over to someone else.



Meemo said:


> Wow - I came on here to let Jill know I've got my 12 months and it's time to give the next person up a shot. And saw the news about Scribd going back to (almost) unlimited reading. I wondered why I couldn't find the February Scribd Selects - now I know why.  Very happy about the switch back to unlimited reading.
> 
> And thanks again, Jill!


I was really excited about the change back to unlimited, too. Good news for us, for sure. And you are welcome, Meemo.

Another thing that I have recently discovered is that, because Amazon was continually finding ways to break the Scribd app for Kindle, they have really brought their website up to a high standard and it works great as a reading. Sadly, Fire TV is determined to keep any non-Amazon approved content off of it with their intentionally broken proprietary browsers. Funny how that happens. But you can still sideload Chrome and use it to access their sitye.

I am now happily reading Scribd on my bedroom TV before bedtime with the Fire TV Stick remote as a page turner. Much better than having to wear my reading glasses in bed. I hate those darn things and see fine at TV distance. Then again, I may be the only human being on the planet who spends as much time reading books on their TV as watching TV. I was going to set up the livingroom TV, too, but my Fire stick just died. I'm getting an android TV box to replace it, and I am sure it will work just as well. I stopped my Prime subscription a while ago, so Fire TV no longer makes that much sense to me, and the Fire Stick is a lot more expensive than android boxes with better hardware.

My own Scribd is paid up until 2042 now. I hope that it (and I) are still around then. My Kindle Unlimited (KU) subscription expires this summer (I got a half-price two year subscription at Christmas one year), and I'm not renewing. I have always liked Scribd better than KU because of the traditionally published history, lit fic, etc. while still having a good selection of indie authors.

I have had trouble finding anything to read in the fantasy genre on KU for a while (unless it's an author I already ready read) because of the keyword stuffing, etc. that skews search toward books with bare-chested men. Which is about the only thing I don't read!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine expires in August this year, so I'd like to go again. Scribd is definietly more useful to me since they've gone back to unlimited reading. 
https://www.scribd.com/g/42wa2m

Thanks Jill!


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill, new sign-ups have been really slow.  I hoped there would be more interest since the rules changed.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Jill, I am interested, can I be next? I would like a few months of scribd free. https://www.scribd.com/g/5oltra


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Jill, new sign-ups have been really slow. I hoped there would be more interest since the rules changed. I'll keep you updated.


Sorry to hear that sign ups have been slow, although I hope you've gotten a few! Since there's a line forming, could you let me know when you get 6, and I'll cycle people through a little faster?

I'll put tdanzie first, if that's okay, being a first time player.

Andra, since you've still got a few months stored up, I hope you don't mind waiting?


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Jill, I am looking forward to some free months.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill, I now have six sign-ups so it's time to give someone else an opportunity.  Would you put me at the end of the list so I can cycle through again?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to stay in rotation as well. Thanks, Jill! https://www.scribd.com/g/42xzdh


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

tdanzie said:


> Jill, I am interested, can I be next? I would like a few months of scribd free. https://www.scribd.com/g/5oltra





etexlady said:


> Jill, I now have six sign-ups so it's time to give someone else an opportunity. Would you put me at the end of the list so I can cycle through again? Thanks so much.


Thank you, etexlady! Hopefully the rotation will be back to you before your months run out.

I have updated the links and tdanzie will hopefully have six free months soon. Please let me know when you do.

Next up:

1) Andra
2) Meemo

And then we'll go back around again. I have enough months to last until I'm 84, so I don't need to dip in there.

I forgot to put on the page that my YA books were back on Scribd and available for borrrowing when I made the last update. Sheesh. That was the original point of the post on my YA books site, although it's been fun to get so many people something for free!

If anyone else wants into the rotation list, please let me know. We've had a few participants whose free months will be expiring soon, so please let me know if you're still using Scribd and need those months.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Jill Nojack said:


> I'll put tdanzie first, if that's okay, being a first time player.
> 
> Andra, since you've still got a few months stored up, I hope you don't mind waiting?


I certainly don't mind. I appreciate your willingness to do this for us.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Jill, I have my 6.  Thank you, please keep me in the rotation.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

tdanzie said:


> Jill, I have my 6. Thank you, please keep me in the rotation.


Thanks for letting me know! I absolutely will keep you in the rotation.

I've updated, so Andra, you link is active. Please let me know when you've gotten your six months.

Just to keep it organized for me, here is where we are at in the rotation:

1) Meemo
2) etexlady
3) tdanzie

Happy reading, all!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you.  I'll let you know.
I've gotten one so far.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Things were really slow and then I got 4 yesterday so I am up to 6.  Please put me back on the end of the list if nobody new asks.  I've been using it a lot more since it went back to unlimited.
Thanks again Jill!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Things were really slow and then I got 4 yesterday so I am up to 6. Please put me back on the end of the list if nobody new asks. I've been using it a lot more since it went back to unlimited.
> Thanks again Jill!


Thanks, Andra! I have just updated it with Meemo's information. The waiting list now looks like this:

1) etexlady
2) tdanzie
3) Andra

If there's anyone else who wants in, please let me know and I will get you on the list.

I redirected my series-specific site to my main site today, so we'll see if the SEO juice gets lost and the magic goes out of the page the links are on. Hopefully not, as I redirected it a way that it shouldn't lose much, if any search engine rank. Here's hoping.

Meemo, please let me know when you have another six under your belt.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jill Nojack said:


> Thanks, Andra! I have just updated it with Meemo's information. The waiting list now looks like this:
> 
> 1) etexlady
> 2) tdanzie
> ...


Will do - thanks!!


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Just checking in.  Meemo, how are things going?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

tdanzie said:


> Just checking in. Meemo, how are things going?


Just came on to say I have my six - so I guess extexlady is up! Thanks Jill - I'll happily stay in rotation as long as you're willing. &#128512;


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks, Meemo. I put it in my schedule to update this tonight. etexlady is up and the queue is now:

1) tdanzie
2) Andra
3) Meemo

I'm glad the magic hasn't gone out of it with the change in the website. As always, please update the post when you've got six months under your belt.

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill, just an update, I have yet to get even one sign-up in the two weeks I have been "up".  I"ll keep waiting.  Could be everyone is on vacation!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Jill, just an update, I have yet to get even one sign-up in the two weeks I have been "up". I"ll keep waiting. Could be everyone is on vacation!


Sorry to hear that! Hopefully it will pick up.

I just googled "scribd two month free trial" and my site comes up as the first one on the list, so at least it didn't lose anything when I moved it to the new site.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

etexlady said:


> Jill, just an update, I have yet to get even one sign-up in the two weeks I have been "up". I"ll keep waiting. Could be everyone is on vacation!


Okay, so I have an IRL friend who I got to try Scribd, and I know that you may not have gotten all (or any) of your months yet, but I just changed out her link and put her in the rotation.

So, extexlady, I am going to put you back in the top of the rotation, until my friend gets her six, so that you have the chance to get all six of your months before someone else takes the next slot. I apologize for the big change up, but I've known her since 7th grade, so I feel more committed to her than I do to you guys! 

Rotation now looks like this once my friend lets me know she's had her six:

1) etexlady
3) tdanzie
1) Meemo


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jill Nojack said:


> Okay, so I have an IRL friend who I got to try Scribd, and I know that you may not have gotten all (or any) of your months yet, but I just changed out her link and put her in the rotation.
> 
> So, extexlady, I am going to put you back in the top of the rotation, until my friend gets her six, so that you have the chance to get all six of your months before someone else takes the next slot. I apologize for the big change up, but I've known her since 7th grade, so I feel more committed to her than I do to you guys!
> 
> ...


Hope it goes better for her than it has for me. I had zero signups. Appreciate that you are keeping me in the rotation.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

My friend has her six, so I have set it to etexlady again. The next in line now looks like this:

1) tdanzie
2) Meemo
3) Jill's friend

As always, please let me know when you have your six months so I can move it along to the next one. Unfortunately, it appears that things have slowed down a lot, so it is taking longer to get your months. Hopefully, it will pick up again. 

Jill


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Jill.  I’ll let you know when I have six.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, just checking in, eagerly awaiting my turn. Etexlady, what's the status?


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

tdanzie said:


> Hello everyone, just checking in, eagerly awaiting my turn. Etexlady, what's the status?


Yes, I would also be interested in knowing how the link is performing these days. I hope the magic hasn't worn off.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Well, as you might have guessed since I have not posted, it's been really slow.  I have only received four months.  The last activity was October 30.  Might help to shake things up a bit and move tdanzie to the top of the rotation.  Hopefully interest will improve after the holidays.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

etexlady, update please. Have you received your six?


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

tdanzie said:


> etexlady, update please. Have you received your six?


I did post a reply on November 25th (see above). I don't know if Jill changed the rotation or not at that time. My sign ups stalled at 4 and there has been nothing since then.


----------



## tdanzie (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, I don’t know if she changed the rotation to me, but I got nothing.


----------



## Eve2020 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can I get free months? this is my link https://www.scribd.com/g/4z7gsh

Thanks


----------

